# MDF wardrobe



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I started this wardrobe on Tuesday. It is to fit in an alcove with two large doors fitted with frosted glass doors. I got the carcase built and then realised just how big it was! 

I have had to make the rear panel in two pieces for this one due to the 1500mm width. The doors are also in MDF but 25mm to beef them up for the glass. 

With such a wide robe I have made the top shelf as a torsion box to help prevent any sagging.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lucky you bought that big van, Alan....LOL


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

You are correct there James, I would have struggled to get these in a car! I got most of the unit ready for painting and had a dry fit to make sure everything fitted.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice work Alan. Did you have to trade in your car? LOL. Ready to see the finish 
!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the wardrobes fitted today after a bit of a problem. With the house being a new build they had decided to start laying the block road today! :fie: After talking with the site manager and driving through the building site we got to the house....finally. :wacko: Anyway the fit went well and the customer was very happy with the result and has told me he will have more work for me in a month or two. :dance3: 


I am glad I had taken an assistant with me to manhandle those doors up the stairs though.


----------



## jimdouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice project. I like your shop too, lots of potential & room.


----------



## Cycle-Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice I have made a few sets of wardrobes from MDF with the right design MDF can look good


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

mailee said:


> I started this wardrobe on Tuesday. It is to fit in an alcove with two large doors fitted with frosted glass doors. I got the carcase built and then realised just how big it was!
> 
> I have had to make the rear panel in two pieces for this one due to the 1500mm width. The doors are also in MDF but 25mm to beef them up for the glass.
> 
> With such a wide robe I have made the top shelf as a torsion box to help prevent any sagging.


Nice work! One of the tricks I use to prevent wide shelves from sagging is to use a piece of hardwood on edge for the front and back. It looks like your going to paint this if I am correct so the bending will be hidden by the paint. You just have to allow for the hardwood when cutting the shelf. You will be amazed at how much it will support the shelf. But then again you probably know this already. :yes4:

Thanks for posts I always enjoy seeing what you are building.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Dan, The shelf was made as a torsion box with hardwood in between to ensure that there would be no sag on such a long shelf. I find this gives a strong structure with lightness.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Great job on that great looking and well made wardrobe, like the clean lines and the torsion box. I'm sure it will last long to serve its purpose. Another satisfied and happy customer for you.


----------

